# EASTERN-BIKES Sequenze



## blinky53 (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen ich bin komplett neu in sache BMX und wollte mal fragen ob  das "EASTERN-BIKES Sequenze" für 419.95  Euro gut ist oder ob es für denn Preis noch was besseres gibt.
Bin noch Schüler   darum sollte es nicht mehr kosten!

Beschreibung:

EASTERN-BIKES Sequenze

- 20,5" Oberrohr, Rahmen 100% CroMo Stahl mit Internal Headset
- Eastern Gabel 100% CroMo Stahl
- Eastern Electron 3-teilige CroMo Hohlkurbel mit Spanish BB
- 14mm Achsen vorne & hinten
48H Laufräder mit Cassetten Nabe
Double Wall Felgenringe poliert
Eastern Kettenblatt mit 33/12T Übersetzung
- Eastern Sattel und Eastern ID Griffe
- Alu DX Pedalen
- Tektro U-Brake Bremse vorne und hinten mit Rotorsystem
- 2 Paar Pegs
- KMC 410 Kette

Danke euch!


----------



## Hertener (29. Dezember 2005)

IMHO ist das Sequence als Einsteiger-Bike voll O.K. - also zugreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blinky53 (29. Dezember 2005)

Dankeschön für die Antwort


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (31. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

habe das element ist das partnermodell des sequenze. Demnach sind sie von den innereien ziemlich ähnlich. nur das element hat 20,75 zoll oberrohrlänge.  Also mit dem element bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden nur meine kette ist gerissen, was aber auf ein kettenblatt -> ritzel geometrie problem zurückzuführen ist, das meinten jjedenfalls big boy sports. also ich krieg ne neue kette und man wird sehen! ich kann dich ja auf dem laufenden halten ! Wenn du die ubreak voprne net unbedingt braucsht würde ich dir das element empfehlen -> bessere reifenprofilierung XD. Nochwas kauf doch bei big boy sports die geben dir 15 euro rabatt auf alle komplettbikes !!!


----------



## blinky53 (1. Januar 2006)

naja habe mir jetzt doch überlegt noch bissel zu sparren und das "Eastern Bikes Ace of Spades Atom Series" zu kaufen aber danke trotzdem 


boar mir gehts net gut ^^


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (1. Januar 2006)

...ich würd lieber erstmal was net ganz so teures kaufen... 

1. was is wenn du keine lust mehr auf bmx hast und kurz nach deinem einstieg wieder aufhörst?
2. Kauf dir lieber erstmal n anfängerbike wenn du dann professionneller wirst ersetz doch einfach die kaputten teile.

ic denke du würdest mit einem sequenze oder element glücklicher naja is aber nur meine meinung.

ps: wieso gehts dir so schlecht ^^? Hast einen kater?


----------



## BruteX23 (1. Januar 2006)

ioN" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				1lLu$ioN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> habe das element ist das partnermodell des sequenze. Demnach sind sie von den innereien ziemlich ähnlich. nur das element hat 20,75 zoll oberrohrlänge.  Also mit dem element bin ich voll und ganz zufrieden nur meine kette ist gerissen, was aber auf ein kettenblatt -> ritzel geometrie problem zurückzuführen ist, das meinten jjedenfalls big boy sports. also ich krieg ne neue kette und man wird sehen! ich kann dich ja auf dem laufenden halten ! Wenn du die ubreak voprne net unbedingt braucsht würde ich dir das element empfehlen -> bessere reifenprofilierung XD. Nochwas kauf doch bei big boy sports die geben dir 15 euro rabatt auf alle komplettbikes !!!


Bloß weil das Element einen grobstolligeren Reifen drauf hat, heißt das nicht, dass es besser ist. Wenn man nur Street fahren will macht in meinen Augen so ein Reifen eher weniger sinn.


----------



## blinky53 (1. Januar 2006)

Nene ich weis ja das BMX fahren mir spaß macht hatte schon richtig billiges mal das hat mir och fun gemacht nur jetzt würde ich gerne och anfangen zu springen und so bei uns fahren auch welche also würde ich von denen auch schneller was lernen also kauf ich mir lieber das etwas bessere finde ich ;-)


----------



## Da-MoShAz (1. Januar 2006)

blinky53 schrieb:
			
		

> Nene ich weis ja das BMX fahren mir spaß macht hatte schon richtig billiges mal das hat mir och fun gemacht nur jetzt würde ich gerne och anfangen zu springen und so bei uns fahren auch welche also würde ich von denen auch schneller was lernen also kauf ich mir lieber das etwas bessere finde ich ;-)


Richtig


----------



## blinky53 (7. Januar 2006)

Hi habe mal ne frage und zwar hat das  "EASTERN-BIKES Ace Of Spades Atom" und "EASTERN-BIKES Ace Of Spades Pro" denn selben Rahmen oder sind das verschiedene Rahmen weis das wer?


----------



## Da-MoShAz (7. Januar 2006)

Sind gleich, unterscheiden sich aber von der Qualität der Parts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

